# Ok, so in case of flu pandemic, what "medical/health" things should be stocked?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Besides food and water and the other things that are discussed here, is there anything health related that can/should be stocked up on in case of a flu or other pandemic?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

musinex dm


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends Adult Diapers, for when you are too weak to get out of bed and there is no one around to help you.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

wildhorse said:


> musinex dm


Why do you say that?

Lots of antibiotics...(Vetrinarian if that is all you can get.) Seen any old O2 generators at auctions lately? Latex gloves, resperators.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

If there's something contagious going around, the best thing you can do is try to avoid catching it, and the best way to do that is to avoid contact with as many people as possible. (It's a lot easier to avoid being sick than it is to treat an illness.)You'd do that by being able to isolate yourself for as long as possible, and that's what you'd need your own supplies of food and water for. 
Another good tool to help you avoid catching whatever's going around is information. You could get information over the radio, and that includes public AM/FM broadcasts, shortwave broadcasts, local emergency and other transmissions you monitor on a scanner, and any other sources you can find. Just remember that not ALL the information you hear on the radio is guaranteed to be accurate, especially when(or IF) things start getting chaotic. You might hear different reports that contradict each other, and in some cases, you might hear many different explanations of the same incident.
Back when that Korean Airliner was shot down I listened to the description of what happened on 3 shortwave stations-BBC, Radio Moscow, and Voice of America. From the way they described the story, it sounded like 3 different jets had been shot down.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Most of the things I have read also suggest that prevention is key, and that we need to consider keeping a constantly high level of health as one of our preps. I tend to forget that, and allow myself to get run down or sleep deprived. But as mentioned, it's easier to stay healthy than to recover from illness.

What about plenty of disinfectant? I used to have to take the annual Universal Precautions classes when I worked in the health field. And although there are many good commercial products for this, it seemed like good old chlorine bleach, properly diluted, was one thing that was almost always recommended. Also don't forget to have plenty of plain white vinegar around. That can kill some things by creating an intolerable pH level.

Does anyone know what the estimates are of the effect of zinc supplementation in these situations? I have read a little about it, but haven't had time to actually check it out. Are there any homeopathic rememdies that are especially touted for flu?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

1) have enough ordinary supplies at home that you can shelter in place for at minimum 2 weeks but preferentially at least 3 months. 2 weeks covers actual time of illness (assuming you recover); 3 months covers time of local economic disruptions from illness in the community. Restock between waves of flu.

2) have enough ibuprofen and/or acetominaphen to last everyone in your family at least 2 weeks. Don't use aspirin for flu for kids due to the risk of Reye's syndrome.

3) have 1 week of food for everyone that is easy to prepare and eat since if everyone in the house is sick at the same time, its easier to grab a can of Ensure or a self-heating MRE off the nightstand than for anyone to cook. I suspect for most people that this level of debility would not affect the entire household for more than a week.

4) Enough expectorant type cough medicine to last everyone in the family 2 weeks.

5) Enough cough suppressant type cough medicine to last everyone in the family 2 weeks.

6) Bedpans or depends for everyone in the family plus a few extras.

7) Boxes of tissue for the bedside of each person.

8) Trash bins for the bedside of each person.

9) A collapsable 5 gallon water cube for the bedside of each person, with at least two unbreakable cups (in case one is dropped and the person is too weak to lean over and pick it up).

10) lots of extra pillows such that each person in the household can sleep sitting up if needed. This is because in pneumonia, doing this can collect fluid in the bottom of the lung fields leaving upper lobes clear for breathing (you have 4x the capacity to breathe than you need, provided the airways aren't full of fluid to keep the air from getting to the functioning parts of lung--so sitting up keeps the airways clear even if you loose function in the bottom lung portions due to fluid accumulation).

11) extra large extra heavy duty trash bags in case anyone dies, for temporary body bag use and also for makeshift protective gear (use duct tape to assemble).

12) N-95 or higher rated dust masks (these will reduce the risk of droplet flu transmission but not truly airborne transmission, which has smaller particles).

13) chlorine bleach for disinfecting, plus protective gear to use while using it.

14) a 3 month supply of any essential medications you currently take under normal circumstances (eg: blood pressure meds).

15) There is some evidence suggestive that lipitor/red rice yeast taken at doses used for cholesterol control may reduce the risk of the complication of bird flu which is the most common cause of death.

16) Any method to keep the temperature below 101F, including cool (not cold) water baths and alcohol rubs, may be helpful in reducing the risk of neuroinfluenza--encephalitis/neurological damage due to flu. There is more risk of this complication in children than adults.

17) Because medical centers will likely be overwhelmed within days of a flu pandemic and run low on supplies, pretty much any complication you cannot treat at home will be beyond help in the hospital anyway because the hospital will have run out of medications and supplies. So if you treat someone at home and they die don't think it is your fault for not getting them to the hospital.


Add:

here's a link: http://www.fluwikie.com/pmwiki.php?n=Consequences.HomeAlone


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Adron said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Lots of antibiotics...(Vetrinarian if that is all you can get.) Seen any old O2 generators at auctions lately? Latex gloves, resperators.



because flu can easily turn in to pneumonia and mucinex dm will help break up the congestion in your chest.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

just info
http://www.cdc.gov/flu/avian/


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

N100 face mask
tamaflu 
elderberry tincture
sambucal
positive pressure hoods


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

suburbanite said:


> 3) have 1 week of food for everyone that is easy to prepare and eat since if everyone in the house is sick at the same time, its easier to grab a can of Ensure or a self-heating MRE off the nightstand than for anyone to cook. I suspect for most people that this level of debility would not affect the entire household for more than a week.


 They probably wouldn't want to eat if they were that sick.

That being said, I have doubts that a pandemic would be THAT bad. It might, and I prefer being prepared *just in case*, but I don't think it will be as bad as they are trying to scare people into believing it will be.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've read that tamaflu has been causing some problems. I think there is a lawsuit against them.

I have sambucal and am planting elderberrys so I can make elderberry tincture in the future.

My dad lived thru the flu of 1918 and others that were alive back then said they weren't really aware of it being any worse than any other years. In my family history we lost 1 ancestor to the epidemic of 1918. One of my aunts said she was the only one in the family that didn't get sick. She took care of everyone else plus a few neighbors. That must have been hard on a young girl taking care of 11 sick people in her own house, then going to neighbors to help them. She was 17 years old at the time. the second from oldest of 12 children in the family.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

ladycat, I don't think it will be too bad either but I'm angry with authorities for not even *planning* in case it *is*.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

plastic bags
rubber bands
helium
alcohol
tranquilizers


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

They did not think it would be that bad in 1918 either. We just need to be pepared and as stated stay in away from everyone if possible. Wash hands often and wear masks if you have to go out. Just remember if it gets really bad who is going to operate the water plants, power plants, gas stations, grocery store, or really any busness. Lets hope we don't get hit. Stay healthy. Sam


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Acetaminphen AND ibuprofen. In flu it is better to take a combination of the two.

Lots and lots of rehydration stuff. Either manufactured drinks or plenty of salt and sugar and water to make your own. Dehydration kills rapidly in flu. Even i nstandard flu, dehydration is a problem.

Other stuff but I can't think at the moment - am rushing out in a minute, will try to get back later.

hoggie


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

"I have sambucal and am planting elderberrys"

Where are you getting the plants? I have looked for them online/locally and cannot find the right one (black elder tree, sambucus ***** l.). I have found other types of elderberry but I don't know if they would work like the one above.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

comfortablynumb said:


> plastic bags
> rubber bands
> helium
> alcohol
> tranquilizers


Are you just being goofy, or is there a good reason for Helium? 

Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

i thought it was to make balloons from the plastic bags and rubber bands. the alcohol and tranquilizers are for when you are bored with the balloons.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Are you just being goofy, or is there a good reason for Helium?
> 
> Angie


 Maybe it's to entertain yourself by talking funny. :shrug:


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

two things I never want to be without are Acidophilus and colloidal silver.

There is a way to make colliodal silver yourself but I have never tried. Maybe someone else can tell us?

I use the acidolphilus whenever I have any stomach problems, and I take 2 - 4 at a time. 
The silver is good for stomach problems but I really think it works well for any congestion in the lungs. It is a form of antibiotic. You can buy it in the health food store in a bottle with a dropper. It tastes like stale water to me. But I really think it works. I also put some on cotton or the like and put it on any burns.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Remember when everyone wore gloves? I never left the house without them and had different colors. Now we go to stores, hold on to buggy handles, door knobs, etc, never knowing who was there last and what diseases they might be carrying. And, remember when your Mother advised, "Don't put that money in your mouth, who knows where it has been!" Don't want to go there now... Jklady


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

-Zinc cough drops (keeps the flu bug from latching onto mucous membranes in the nose and mouth)
- Vitamin C (great for prevention, not so good once your sick)
- chicken soup or canned broth
- Sports drinks to replenish electrolytes when you get sick
- easy to make foods like hot cereals and canned goods
- Good supply of tissues
- disinfectants, lyson, clorox
- latex gloves and face mask if you have to venture out in public. Hazmat suit if it's really bad.
- Fuel to keep your home warm 
- BBQ pit or some place to burn infected items.
- 12 guage shotgon


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Check out the website: www.BirdFluManual.com 
I have the Bird Flu Manual book and it is very informative and layman friendly.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The good news about the next pandemic is the medical community is convinced it can create an antibody within 2 months of the first out break. Problem is 40% of those with the virus will die before its created. The 60% infected and the remaining population be be ok. 3rd world nations are most likley to get the disease first but it will spread rapidly. 
Mask are usually not helpfull, social distancing is your best option. 

I know big business are taking pandemic seriously. I would for a financial company and we have a pandemic plan in place. At the first sign of an outbreak the company teachincal staff will be split into 3 groups and never directly interact. this way if one group gets the virus it will not be spread to the rest of the support teams.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Are you just being goofy, or is there a good reason for Helium?
> 
> Angie


alcohol and tranquilizers to calm your nerves
plastic bags for your head rubber bands to go around your neck.

they keep the helium in the plastic bag.

helium induced death as I read, is amazingly painless and swift, since it doesnt trigger the suffocation reflex in your brain, by the tiime you notice your lgiht headed your already halfway dead.

most rare gasses are like that, helium, neon, argon.... very dangerous if you get a few lungfulls.

yr ago I knoew a guy who worked around gas bottling equipment, and an argon line burst in the shop. The paper wrote the doctors comment that once he had inhaled 2 or 3 dep breaths, he would have passed out before he could walk to the shop door, and he died in only a couple of minutes after.

so....

plastic bags, rubber bands, helium, alcohol and tranquilizers.....

the ultimate bug-out-bag.

I mean if its gonna be a real hell on earth pandemic, I want a cleaner way out than a shot thru the roof of my mouth.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Gary--Good plan.

Whitewolf-- Dr. Grattan Woodson provides most of what you need to know as a free download. Read also www.fluwiki.com (which is non-profit) and Effect Measure (search I don't have the link just now). (edited: at first confused the document with another one of similar name)

BillHoo--information items-- its the thyme in chicken soup, not the chicken components, that treats upper airway inflammation. So chicken broth is nutritious but won't treat symptoms unless you spice it with thyme.

Also, you don't need to burn infected items. Just keep them over 80F and dry for two days and the virus will have dessicated and fallen apart. Personally I'd make it four days just to be sure.

Cowmilker--colloidal silver is a contact antibiotic that should only be used externally. When taken internally over time it deposits in the skin causing a permanent and irreversible condition of total skin discoloration called argyria. Here is a link with pictures:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=argyria&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

That photo was really weird. However, I have to ask, just how much of this stuff did this guy drink?
I do three half eye dropper fulls two to three times a month at the most. If I can't get better in three days I call my doctor.
Do you think I am in danger of this happening to me?

I know that anything can be abused, but I know that in the past five years I have been prescribed three medicines by my doctor that have been recalled. I don't feel safe taking medicine from the huge companies either.
but thanks for the warning, one does have to be careful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

suburbanite said:


> Cowmilker--colloidal silver is a contact antibiotic that should only be used externally. When taken internally over time it deposits in the skin causing a permanent and irreversible condition of total skin discoloration called argyria. Here is a link with pictures:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=argyria&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G


 EWWWWWWWWWW. I *knew* there was a reason I've always been suspicious of colloidal silver!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

a1cowmilker said:


> That photo was really weird. However, I have to ask, just how much of this stuff did this guy drink?
> I do three half eye dropper fulls two to three times a month at the most. If I can't get better in three days I call my doctor.
> Do you think I am in danger of this happening to me?
> 
> ...


Yes you are in danger of it happening to you because the metal accumulates in the skin without being destroyed or excreted. The longer you continue to take it the more accumulates until eventually you become more and more grey.

Do an image search on 'argyria' and you'll find additional photos to convince yourself that the image on the site I linked is not of a unique case.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Of the folks I read about who suffer from Agyria, it happens so subtley that they never realized it was happening to them until a total strangers says , "Are you OK?" You look really sick.

You see yourself in the mirror everyday and never notice the slight changes in your skin tones. Your friends don't really notice it either. However, you can tell when you compare pictures of yourself taken currently vs. pictures form several years ago.

Colloidal silver was abandoned by medicine decades ago because there was never any proof that it worked. People who used it also never experienced any benefits either.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> The good news about the next pandemic is the medical community is convinced it can create an antibody within 2 months of the first out break. Problem is 40% of those with the virus will die before its created. The 60% infected and the remaining population be be ok. 3rd world nations are most likley to get the disease first but it will spread rapidly.
> Mask are usually not helpfull, social distancing is your best option.
> 
> I know big business are taking pandemic seriously. I would for a financial company and we have a pandemic plan in place. At the first sign of an outbreak the company teachincal staff will be split into 3 groups and never directly interact. this way if one group gets the virus it will not be spread to the rest of the support teams.


Intersting thing is, I've been in on military briefings where they analyzed data from the Center for Disease Control. Using a disease projection map, they show that administering a flu vaccine to the public will prevent 20 percent of the deaths, but the flu will circulate around the country for 2 months longer than if it just ran it's course without vaccine interference.

To me, this means that you will be miserable much longer, but slightly less likely to die.

By the way, the numbers of deaths they are talking about is no more than a couple hundred.

So Uncle Sam will be spending millions of dollars on vaccine to keep maybe 40 people alive, while the bug circulates around the country for a few more months.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I do stock antibiotics.

However during a pandemic, I should assume that the virus or bug is a 'new' one and likely to be resistant to all common antibiotics.

If it were easily controlled using Penicillin, then it would never get to the point of being a 'pandemic'.

So while stocking antibiotics is a handy thing, they would likely be useless during a pandemic.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Bill Hoo--your numbers aren't accurate. Right now, in Ireland, the *seasonal flu* has already killed over 3000 people this year.

ET1--Antibiotics work only against bacterial illnesses--and different kinds of bacteria are susceptible to different categories of antibiotic.

Flu is caused by a virus. Antibiotics do nothing against a virus.

Antibiotics would only be useful during a pandemic if you got a bacterial infection as a result of being weakened by the viral infection. Then the antibiotics would help you defeat the bacterial infection, but would do nothing against the viral one.

There are two categories of drug that work against flu virus. The adamantanes (amantadine and rimantidine) and the neuraminidase inhibitors (oseltamivir (Tamiflu) and zanamivir (Relenza). Peramivir soon to be approved (but is injected)).


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

suburbanite said:


> ET1--Antibiotics work only against bacterial illnesses--and different kinds of bacteria are susceptible to different categories of antibiotic.
> 
> Flu is caused by a virus. Antibiotics do nothing against a virus.
> 
> Antibiotics would only be useful during a pandemic if you got a bacterial infection as a result of being weakened by the viral infection. Then the antibiotics would help you defeat the bacterial infection, but would do nothing against the viral one.


Would you be so kind to tell us about:

aciclovir,
famciclovir,
inosine pranobex,
zanamivir,
amantadine,
oseltamivir,
valaciclovir,
ribavirin,
and lamivudine.

Since there are no antibiotics that work against viral infections, what are these antibiotics used for?

Thank you for you time in clearing this up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

ET1 SS said:


> Since there are no antibiotics that work against viral infections, what are these antibiotics used for?


 Antivirals and antibiotics are 2 completely different classes of drugs.


----------



## a1cowmilker (Jun 14, 2005)

suburbanite

Thanks for the heads up on the silver. I really never thought this would be a problem and I will stop even the small amount that I now take. That will be tough because I think it has really helped keep me well when others have gotten sick in my family.
I am sure that I can find something else that will work.

But turning silver is the last thing that I need to be doing.

Again, a big thanks, who would a thought it?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I stand corrected I used the wrong phrase.

Antimicrobials which would include: Antiviral drugs, Antibiotic drugs, antifungal drugs, antiparasitic drugs, and viricides.



I fell into the common habit which I so often hear others doing, which is using the phrase 'Antibiotic' when actually they are talking about one of the other antimicrobial agents.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

oh yeah, and claw hammers.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

ET1--having such drugs during a pandemic is sort of like SSS--don't speak of them now so the flu-zombies don't invade your homestead looking for them later.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

cowmilker--yeah, argyria is pretty wierd. And of course peddlers of colloidal silver don't want you to know.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

hand sanitizer...now, I'm not usually an advocate of this over good handwashing but hands transmit everything and colds/flu are often transmitted by hand to eye/nose/mouth contact. We always keep in the car for waterless situations. Back in the last flu outbreak good nursing was key to alot of peoples' survival...you won't get that in the hospitals anymore with the nursing shortage so would be wise to read up on bedside nursing techniques.DEE


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Please, please, please do more research about taking silver internally. Yes, there have been a few very rare cases of people turning gray, but one has to consider the amount that person was taking.

As for their being no proof that silver is an antibactrial that is so incredible false it's almost laughable. Once again please do your own research. Heck, even band aid's bought in the store now come empregnated with silver.

Please reserach for yourself before taking the word of person on a forum. Then make your own decision.


----------



## Tweetybird (Oct 15, 2005)

Taking colloidal silver internally is the thing that causes problems, the bandaids that are impregnated with it are for external use so the problems with colloidal silver do not occur. It is often used to help reduce bladder infections for those who use foley catheters long term. There are foley catheters that have silver embedded in the catheter, so that the urine will leach out the silver forming a colloidal silver in the bladder. It does work, as I have a foley and the number of bladder infections have been reduced greatly by these silver impregnated catheters. It is that colloidal silver can not be ingested through the digestive system. Its kind of like an antiseptic, rather than an antimicrobial.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

what are the major causes of death , 
dehydration , ok so you will need saline IVs ( distilled water and salt non iodized in a pinch) sucrose is another good idea You also might want a bit of training in putting in an watching an IV
anti-biotics for secondary infections
anti nausia medicine to he;p keep things down 
jewish penicillian (chicken soup)
vitamins/minerals and electrolytes 
with most but not all flu if you can manage not to succum to dehydration and starvation you will recover , the last pandemic flu was not typical and killed in a couple days. 
Frankly if its your time theres nothing you can do to postpone it


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

PyroDon--

the water must be *freshly* distilled if you think you're going to make your own IV fluids. Also there are a variety of ionic imbalances you can cause by putting folk on an IV for more than a liter or two, if you aren't monitoring their blood chemistry.

Better to rely upon oral 'cholera formula' (see the WHO website) or even water absorption via enema, than an untrained IV for any extent of time.

You're right if you can stay hydrated and fed and avoid secondary bacterial pneumonia, you should be fine--unless you develop ARDS/cytokine storm, in which case even a hospital can't save you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

another one from the past


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Gotta say I am a new believer in colloidial silver.
I have bad teeth (genetic/flouride) and abscesses are a constant fear.
I had the beginnings of one in the fall and decided to give colloidial silver a try. I read up on it very well beforehand and when the abscess was definitely there, I got some.
Worked better than expected. Worked within hours. Abscess - gone. Completely.
So now I use it as a mouthwas before bed.. just a tiny amount swirled around..
My gums and teeth etc.. have never been better and my breath is better as well.
I am a true believer..and I am not blue.

I will be stocking/making it if TSHTF..you better believe it!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Dr Christopher's Anti Plague formula (AKA Super Tonic)
I keep a fairly good supply on hand now and use it fairly regularly to keep from getting the bug dejour.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been eating yogurt every day (DanActive) and I gotta say it has helped. I did get sick once, but it was a minor cold that I kicked in a few days. Usually once I get a cold I'm bronchitis-bound and there's no stopping it. My co-workers started getting sick in September, my kids have both had raging chest colds, my youngest had a 48-hour flu a few weeks back....and I've dodged it all (besdies that 1 minor cold).

IDK if I'd have the same results if I were eating regular run-of-the-mill yogurt or not, but the DanActive - while so expensive that I cringe when I buy it - is the only thing I'm doing differently this winter (2010-2011) than I did last year. Last winter (2009-2010) I had a minor case of swine flu, several colds that went south quickly, etc.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

bluemoonluck, making yogurt at home is pretty easy. I think in the dairy section of HT there is a recipe for crock pot yogurt.
Dan Active simply has active cultures in it...would make a good starter if you can buy plain.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Zicam, pedialyte, gatorade....the right amount of vit.d ---naturally from being outside(SUN) or as supplement.
YOGURT...and spaghetti and Chili will build you up.
We had the full blown flu 8 years ago...3 weeks over Christmas/New Years...miserable...I can vaguely remember crying and telling people not to come for Christmas as I didn't want them to catch it....friends/neighbors and family would drop food in our vehicles outside for my son (who was the last to catch it) to feed to us...my son had convulsions and that was when my friend came inside because we thought he would have to go to hospital...it was work to just get out of bed...no way could I drive him to ER.

We had plenty of food but heat and eat and cereal& yogurt went quick as the kids were feeding themselves 8,7 and almost 2 yo...teaching your kids to cook easy stuff like oatmeal and Ramen noodles is a great way to prepare.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Specifically for the flu or other virus, two things are important to have--

1. Sambucol or other elderberry tincture/syrup. The more concentrated the better.
2 Star Anise. Make tea out of it. It's where tamiflu comes from

Of course everyone should have enough simple decongestants, NSAIDS, ASA, guaifenesin products, antihistamines, sanitary supplies and disinfectants. I think having antibiotics on hand is a wise decision too, but they won't help the flu unless there is a secondary bacterial infection. And colloidal silver is always a must to keep on hand.

To prevent catching a lot of things, daily acidophiles will help. I take the pills because you just can't get enough in yogurt, but it's a good start. Colostrum also helps to prevent communicable diseases.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If a real pandemic gets started start taking vitamin D3 immediately. Vitamin D deficiencies especially in the winter make you more susceptible to flu. It may be your best preventitive.

During the pandemic of 1918 it was the individuals with strong immune systems that had the highest casualty rate. The immune system was so strong that the reponse caused the people to die from pneumonia. Their lungs were flooded by the immune system's reaction. They had so much trouble getting oxygen that there where many whose skin darkened so much they no longer could be distinguished as being white. 

They turned a bluish collor that was almost black. Those with less well developed or poorly functioning immune systems did better. Those were the very young and the elderly. In the event of a pandemic the ones that want to avoid exposure are those kids with developed immune systems and those up past middle age. In other words the most healthy with well functioning immune systems are the most susceptible to dying from a flu pandemic.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't read through the thread, so forgive any repetitions, but I'd want a good supply of colloidal silver, garlic, chicken broth, 35% peroxide, large patch of nettle greens, ditto for dandelion, dock, violet, common mallow, etc. 
A few healthy pine trees around for pine needle tea would be valuable, as would a wild rose patch for rose hips.
With such an arsenal, I'd feel pretty confident that at least they couldn't kill me.

As per the above post, add a lot of time resting in the sun.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Darren...I was about to share the same info about strong immune systems, adding that Echinacea is a BIG No NO since it's strengthens the immune system which would cause a cytokine storm. 
I've read some info about the 1918 flu outbreak...Boneset (Eupatorium perfoliatum) was mentioned many times as a 'preventative' once the pandemic started.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It is counterintuitive that the most healthy are the ones most at risk. The vitamin D connection is fairly recent. It does seem odd that the flu seems most prevalent when folks don't get as much sun such as in the winter. Putting everyone in the family on a vitamin D3 supplement seems to be the best choice to avoid catching the flu and preventing the hassle of dealing with it.

I'm going to check on boneset. That is interesting. I'm wondering if the boneset was thought effective because the young and the elderly usually recovered because their immune response wasn't strong enough to kill them.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> plastic bags
> rubber bands
> helium
> alcohol
> tranquilizers


No ball peen hammer?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would still have things to help your immune system since the virus doesn't have to cause the cytokine storm to be a pandemic virus.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

BillHoo said:


> Colloidal silver was abandoned by medicine decades ago because there was never any proof that it worked. People who used it also never experienced any benefits either.


Silver is still used for burn victims because it is the most effective antibiotic. It was abandoned by western medicine because you can't make millions off of it for drug companies.
Argryia is caused by contaminated/poor quality colloidal silver. I'm not blue, and I take lots of the stuff. The people who suffer from that almost always take large doses of homemade colloidal silver, made from poor quality silver products that aren't pure. It's not caused by silver itself, but rather from the contamination of other metals in the generation process.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I didn't realize that a strong immune system was the real enemy.
I guess you learn something new everyday.

That being the case, my flu season preps will now include multiple cases of Mountain Dew&#8482;, frozen pizzas, chips, dip and a few dozen 50 pound sacks of white sugar.
I can't wait for my next bout. :bouncy:


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Honeysuckle grows wild where we live, and Forsythia is plentiful in the Spring. Flowers from each can be gathered for no cost and dried for later use. We had a round of serious flu about 5 years ago that kept my wife's co-workers down for 2 to 3 months with continual relapses. We kicked it once with this stuff made into a tea, and were apparently immune from then on. 

Quote:
"Forsythia (Forsythia suspense) - Forsythia fruit has been used for thousands of years in traditional Chinese medicine, though the first mention of its most common use * in honeysuckle forsythia flower blend * is in a 1789 herbal compendium. There's been little modern research, though the anecdotal evidence for its effectiveness against fever, cough and chest complaints is well-documented in the annals of traditional medicine. One small study from Korea suggests that constituents found in forsythia flower may be helpful in improving the cholesterol profile by increasing the proportion of Ã¯good' cholesterol in the blood and encouraging the excretion of bad cholesterol.

In modern Chinese herbal medicine, lian qiao (forsythia fruit) is prescribed when a broad spectrum antibiotic effect is desired. In addition, forsythia fruit seems to have an antimicrobial, anti-emetic and anti-parasitic effect.

Honeysuckle (Lonicera japonica) - The Japanese Honeysuckle flower is of high medicinal value in traditional Chinese medicine. It has antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties, and is used (often in combination with Forsythia suspensa) to dispel heat and remove toxins, including carbuncles, fevers, influenza and ulcers.

Honeysuckle is notable for its inclusion in the traditional Chinese medicine herbal formula Honeysuckle and Forsythia Powder. Traditional indications for use of this formula include fever, headache, cough, thirst, and sore throat. For indications such as this, it is common to find Japanese Honeysuckle paired in Chinese medicine herbal formulations with Forsythia. According to Chinese medicine, these herbs, when combined, have a synergistic medicinal effect to address indications such as fever with headache and sore throat. This is why these two herbs are considered "paired herbs." "

LINK: http://healthyhomegardening.com/Blog.php?pid=113&q=Herbal Anti-virals

All the excellent advice here on supportive care and nursing, quarantine, antibiotics for secondary infections, etc. are very important, IMHO. Thyme oil is known to be very effective against viral infections: http://www.ehow.com/list_6027990_benefits-oil-thyme.html
As someone said, the Thyme used in seasoning chicken soup is valuable. Mixed commercial "Poultry Seasoning" also has other beneficial herbs in it. For colds and flu, I like chicken soup with all the poultry seasoning I can manage, plus a goodly amount of cayenne pepper in it. That and the above tea has been a family standby remedy for a long time. A cool mist vaporizer with eucalyptus in it helps us with the congestion. Use of a Neti Pot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot helps clear head congestion for us, too.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yep!

"One of the great unsolved mysteries surrounding the 1918 pandemic is why it tended to kill the young and healthy. Unlike yearly influenza epidemics, in which death rates are highest among infants, the elderly and those with chronic health conditions, the 1918 influenza pandemic took its greatest toll on healthy adults between the ages of 20 and 40. One possible explanation, supported by recent studies in mice with a reconstructed version of the 1918 virus, is that an over-responsive immune system may release a âcytokine storm,â or excessive amount of immune system proteins that trigger inflammation and harm the patient in the process."

"Drs. Morens and Fauci also discuss the high number of deaths associated with the 1918 pandemic and the disease process, based on clinical and autopsy studies published between 1918 and 1922. Most pandemic deaths were associated with either an aggressive bronchopneumonia, in which bacteria could be cultivated from lung tissue at autopsy, or with a severe acute respiratory distress-like syndrome (ARDS) characterized by blue-grey facial discoloration and excessive fluid in the lungs."

Here's the link. http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/feb2007/niaid-28.htm


----------

